# anyone going?



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

was just wondering if anyone has had the chance to get out lately


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Tried yesterday. Didn't want to chance it going out the pass. Stayed in the pass and bay and just trolled all day, not one knock down. 

It was nice though being out on the water, listening to some tunes and having a few brewskis to waste away the day.


----------

